# Help



## NewBe (Jan 19, 2022)

I need help to identify a frame I have. It is kind cool because it has 4 top tubes. Two side by side that come from rear axle to the neck and two side by side that take off of those two tubes as the go by the seat post and arch down to the tube that goes from neck to the crank tube??  So if I may put it this way, It has 4 top tubes. Any ideas? I have some numbers off the frame if anyone could use them for confirmation on your guess.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 19, 2022)

Please post a photo.  It makes life so much easier and you will likely have your answer in minutes.


----------



## NewBe (Jan 22, 2022)

This is the bike.    I have pics of a second bike that is a partner to this one.


----------



## bloo (Jan 22, 2022)

The second bike is almost certainly a Huffy, private labeled for Firestone because that is a Firestone emblem on the headtube. For confirmation look for numbers on it under the bottom bracket (crank) or the left dropout (next to the rear axle), most likely the latter. Post a pic of the number, that will either confirm or deny it's Huffy origins.

The first bike is from a different maker. It is unrelated in it's origins, though I suppose it is possible it was also sold by Firestone? 

Chain (Ross) might be a good possibility for the source. Maybe Murray. Someone will recognize that frame. Post a pic of the serial on it too.


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 22, 2022)

Boy's bike looks Murray. Need pic of rear dropouts. Front sprocket looks Murray, hard to see in pic. Pics of stamped numbers as mentioned would be good.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2022)

The 4 bar is a late 50's very early 60's Murray. Murray Fleetline maybe. That chain ring is Murray but Ross built a frame like this also.


----------



## Schwinny (Jan 23, 2022)

Those four bars are unusual and intriguing. @Lonestar now has one that was German made at about the same time (late 50's) I called it a twin double-bar cantilever.
Different takes on the cantilever frame after the Schwinn patent ran out I guess.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 23, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Those four bars are unusual and intriguing. @Lonestar now has one that was German made at about the same time (late 50's) I called it a twin double-bar cantilever.
> Different takes on the cantilever frame after the Schwinn patent ran out I guess.



Here are a couple pics of the bike @Schwinny  mentioned just to help the thread, not meant to hijack!


----------



## NewBe (Jan 23, 2022)

bloo said:


> The second bike is almost certainly a Huffy, private labeled for Firestone because that is a Firestone emblem on the headtube. For confirmation look for numbers on it under the bottom bracket (crank) or the left dropout (next to the rear axle), most likely the latter. Post a pic of the number, that will either confirm or deny it's Huffy origins.
> 
> The first bike is from a different maker. It is unrelated in it's origins, though I suppose it is possible it was also sold by Firestone?
> 
> Chain (Ross) might be a good possibility for the source. Maybe Murray. Someone will recognize that frame. Post a pic of the serial on it too.



Wow you folks are great. I will I will I will post a pic with those numbers as soon as I can get to the frames again . 
   Thanks for all your info


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 23, 2022)

The Murray and Huffy both look like project bikes; there is nothing that one might do wrong with either of them. 

The Murray has mismatched fenders which might be aluminum and of some value— depending on the size(?).


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 23, 2022)

I have more appropriate fenders for the boy’s bike if you‘d like to sell the “rain gutters.”  They’re pre-war, the rest of the bike is post-war.

Ed


----------

